# [melango - JW Handelssysteme - B2B Technologies Chemnitz] Die drei Varianten der Betroffenheit



## Hippo (15 Juni 2013)

Der wahrscheinlich häufigste Fall, ein Verbraucher hat sich angemeldet und entweder keine oder eine falsche Firmenbezeichnung im Anmeldeformular angegeben.
Zum Fahrplan dafür gehts hier lang >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/melango-jw-handelssysteme-und-die-verbraucher.43063/


Der Selbständige der sich MIT seinem Firmennamen angemeldet hat, handelte NICHT als Verbraucher. Der Selbständige findet seinen Weg hinter diesem Link >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...systeme-und-der-echte-gewerbetreibende.43064/


Und nun zum letzten möglichen Fall - die "lieben Kleinen" haben ins Klo gegriffen weil die Werbung mit dem Eierfon für 139.- € zu verlockend war ...
Hier finden die Eltern die Lösung das Dilemma absolut problemlos vom Tisch zu kriegen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/melango-jw-handelssysteme-und-minderjährige.43059/


Alle drei Lösungsvorschläge gelten für deutsches Recht.
Betroffene aus den Nachbarländern sollten die Vorschläge und Musterschreiben mit ihrer eigenen Landesgesetzgebung abgleichen

Und böse wie ich bin setz ich noch einen drauf für die, die immer raten einfach nichts zu tun ...
(und für die, die glauben diesem Rat aus Bequemlichkeit folgen zu müssen)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/melango-jw-handelssysteme-und-der-widerspruch.43255/


Hier gehts zum Forenbereich b2b 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forums/allgemeine-abzocke-im-b2b-handel.66/


----------

